# Do I need my glasses or can I change the diopter??



## kundalini (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, I admit it, in order for me to read any printed material with ease, I have to wear glasses. I am overdue for my next eye exam and afraid the prescription will be bumped significantly. However, I felt that my distance vision was copasetic.

When I manually focused on the vertical part of the image below, I swear to you that it looked pin-sharp in the viewfinder. As you can see, it's not. So the question is should I be wearing my glasses (ugggghhh) or will a change in the diopter (??) of the viewfinder (Nikon D80) remedy the problem.

This was taken with a Nikkor 300mm f/4 and a TC17 attached. The subject was _approx_ 75ft / 23M away.  Tripod and remote release used as well.







Thanks


----------



## itoncool (Nov 24, 2007)

Almost every time when I'm working I wear soft lens, because it's more convenient and practical to me, so I don't need to change the diopter. 
But, when I wear my glasses, I don't change the diopter either. Looking at the real situation then viewing through the viewfinder is faster this way.

Faster than looking with your glasses then take off your glasses first before viewing through the viewfinder. Most of the time you have to repeat this flow before capturing the picture.

If you still able to see without glasses then adjusting the diopter  might be suitable for you, but with -3.00 each eye I see only blurry out of focus image without my glasses on.


----------



## miltphoto (Nov 24, 2007)

I adjust the diopter with my glasses on,sometimes it helps.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 24, 2007)

It's difficult for me to remember to bring the blasted things.  It's not vanity, more of a case of inconvenient truth.  I have lost several pairs of reading glasses when I remember to take them along for the ride.  My prescriptions don't leave my desk.

Thanks itoncool and milphoto.

Surely I'm not in this boat alone.  Anybody else?


----------



## Offbeat (Nov 24, 2007)

I was told that your set it to what you prescription is for you eyesight.

Just found this actually...

[SIZE=-1]www.nikonmall.com/buynikon_assets/Eyepiece_Compatibility_Chart_040917.pdf

I hate having to use my glass' when using my camera.
[/SIZE]


----------

